# Blue Screen - 3081



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

Name's David, new to the forums, so bear with me if I do anything wrong. Was hoping to get some support for this blue screen that has been appearing once or twice the past month, but just had it occur a few times in a row the past two days.

ID: 3081
OS Version: 6.1.7600.20.0.0.256.48

Running Windows 7 32 bit.
i5 core, 4 GB 1333 RAM, ATI HD5770 (you'll probably get this from the files below, but just in case)

I've heard it's either RAM or drivers, so I've already ran a Windows Memory Diag, and came up with no errors. I'm hoping someone can find something within these files to tell me if it's a driver causing it; having said that, have not run driver verifier (bit wary of it atm).

See files attached (TSF_Vista + perfmon, as well as the dump files that came with BSOD), hope someone can help (will appreciate it), cheers,

David


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

You're missing a bunch of files from your attached zip. The only thing that I think will matter is the *msinfo32*. Click *Start*>type *msinfo32*, then click *File*>*Save...* and save it to anywhere that's easily accessible. Zip the resulting file and attach it to your next post.

Now that that's out of the way,there's only one minidump in there. Bugcheck *0x19* pointing to *win32k.sys*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\Downloads\TSF\davidteoh\TSF_Vista_Support\123009-21652-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*f:\localsymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82c0d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82d55810
Debug session time: Tue Dec 29 21:16:13.881 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:13.896
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000003, the pool freelist is corrupt.
Arg2: 97cf8fc0, the pool entry being checked.
Arg3: 97cf8fc0, the read back flink freelist value (should be the same as 2).
Arg4: 9fcf8fc0, the read back blink freelist value (should be the same as 2).

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  dxdiag.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 9915a867 to 82d2d232

STACK_TEXT:  
9e982b74 9915a867 00000021 00000044 6d717355 nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x682
9e982b8c 9915ac00 87f4f7c8 fea019c0 fe93a600 win32k!ExAllocateFromPagedLookasideList+0x27
9e982ba0 9914883b fe93a774 00000000 0000c230 win32k!AllocQEntry+0x2e
9e982bc8 99148933 00000000 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessageExtended+0x148
9e982be4 991489a7 fea019c0 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessage+0x18
9e982c04 990cf17c fea019c0 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessageCheckIL+0x6b
9e982c80 9914875b fe961f5c 0000c230 00000002 win32k!xxxBroadcastMessage+0x37b
9e982cb8 99148933 ffffffff 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessageExtended+0x68
9e982cd4 991489a7 ffffffff 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessage+0x18
9e982cf4 99148a58 ffffffff 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessageCheckIL+0x6b
9e982d1c 82c5042a 0000ffff 0000c230 00000002 win32k!NtUserPostMessage+0xa6
9e982d1c 76f764f4 0000ffff 0000c230 00000002 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
000bec40 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x76f764f4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!ExAllocateFromPagedLookasideList+27
9915a867 5e              pop     esi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!ExAllocateFromPagedLookasideList+27

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc2a2

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x19_3_win32k!ExAllocateFromPagedLookasideList+27

BUCKET_ID:  0x19_3_win32k!ExAllocateFromPagedLookasideList+27

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> r
eax=82d4417c ebx=97cf8e00 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=8eb36120 edi=00000000
eip=82d2d232 esp=9e982b10 ebp=9e982b74 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x682:
82d2d232 cc              int     3
3: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
9e982b74 9915a867 nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x682
9e982b8c 9915ac00 win32k!ExAllocateFromPagedLookasideList+0x27
9e982ba0 9914883b win32k!AllocQEntry+0x2e
9e982bc8 99148933 win32k!_PostMessageExtended+0x148
9e982be4 991489a7 win32k!_PostMessage+0x18
9e982c04 990cf17c win32k!_PostMessageCheckIL+0x6b
9e982c80 9914875b win32k!xxxBroadcastMessage+0x37b
9e982cb8 99148933 win32k!_PostMessageExtended+0x68
9e982cd4 991489a7 win32k!_PostMessage+0x18
9e982cf4 99148a58 win32k!_PostMessageCheckIL+0x6b
9e982d1c 82c5042a win32k!NtUserPostMessage+0xa6
9e982d1c 76f764f4 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
000bec40 00000000 0x76f764f4
3: kd> kv
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
9e982b74 9915a867 00000021 00000044 6d717355 nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x682
9e982b8c 9915ac00 87f4f7c8 fea019c0 fe93a600 win32k!ExAllocateFromPagedLookasideList+0x27 (FPO: [1,0,4])
9e982ba0 9914883b fe93a774 00000000 0000c230 win32k!AllocQEntry+0x2e (FPO: [1,0,0])
9e982bc8 99148933 00000000 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessageExtended+0x148 (FPO: [5,4,4])
9e982be4 991489a7 fea019c0 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessage+0x18 (FPO: [4,0,0])
9e982c04 990cf17c fea019c0 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessageCheckIL+0x6b (FPO: [5,0,0])
9e982c80 9914875b fe961f5c 0000c230 00000002 win32k!xxxBroadcastMessage+0x37b (FPO: [SEH])
9e982cb8 99148933 ffffffff 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessageExtended+0x68 (FPO: [5,4,4])
9e982cd4 991489a7 ffffffff 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessage+0x18 (FPO: [4,0,0])
9e982cf4 99148a58 ffffffff 0000c230 00000002 win32k!_PostMessageCheckIL+0x6b (FPO: [5,0,0])
9e982d1c 82c5042a 0000ffff 0000c230 00000002 win32k!NtUserPostMessage+0xa6 (FPO: [4,0,4])
9e982d1c 76f764f4 0000ffff 0000c230 00000002 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ 9e982d34)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
000bec40 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x76f764f4
3: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
94d3e000 94d77000   a9byekje a9byekje.SYS Tue Jul 14 17:12:41 2009 (4A5CF4C9)
8c594000 8c5dc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
91a07000 91a61000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
94d84000 94d96000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8c8af000 8c8b8000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8259e000 825a6000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Sep 15 06:55:18 2009 (4AAF7296)
82587000 8259e000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Sep 15 06:55:08 2009 (4AAF728C)
91a61000 91a64b00   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:56 2009 (4B0C70E8)
8cdde000 8cdff000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Sep 15 06:55:29 2009 (4AAF72A1)
8cfe6000 8cfef8c0   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:06 2009 (4B0C70F2)
825f7000 82600000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
8c883000 8c88c000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8c88c000 8c8af000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
94c20000 94d0b000   athr     athr.sys     Fri Aug 29 16:59:21 2008 (48B86329)
92011000 9202e000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009 (4AC36312)
92039000 9255f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:09:50 2009 (4AF1A74E)
8cf52000 8cf59000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
91be5000 91bf3000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8c49f000 8c4a7000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
81f43000 81f5c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
99330000 9934e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:04:18 2009 (4A5BD992)
8cf2c000 8cf4b000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8c4e9000 8c594000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8ced5000 8cefa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8c4a7000 8c4e9000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8cb89000 8cbe6000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
94d77000 94d84000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
824cd000 824da000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
91b69000 91bcd000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
91bcd000 91be5000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
91b5d000 91b69000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8cec4000 8ced5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
81e5f000 81e78000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
824e5000 824ee000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
824da000 824e5000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
824ee000 824ff000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
824c3000 824cd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
90c22000 90cd9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
90cd9000 90d12000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
94d0b000 94d16000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:45:45 2009 (4A5BC729)
8c8ec000 8c8fd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
90c17000 90c21000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:45 2009 (4A5BC729)
8c8b8000 8c8ec000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8cbf4000 8cbfd000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8ce92000 8cec4000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8cda4000 8cdd5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
94d38000 94d3d280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
8301d000 83054000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
90d12000 90d31000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
82521000 82534000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
82534000 8253a480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
82516000 82521000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
81ebe000 81f43000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
8ce8a000 8ce92000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8cc21000 8cc33000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
90dec000 90df9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
82542000 8254e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
80ba9000 80bb1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
9256c000 925a0000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8cb76000 8cb89000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8cc36000 8cc5b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8253b000 82542000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:08 2008 (47C7D988)
825d7000 825e7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
82559000 82560600   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:12 2008 (47C7D98C)
8256c000 82587000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8c416000 8c48e000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
82561000 8256c000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
9255f000 9256c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8254e000 82559000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8c86d000 8c883000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
81f5c000 81f6e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
81f6e000 81f91000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
81f91000 81fcc000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
81fcc000 81fe7000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
8cfab000 8cfb6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8c7e0000 8c7e8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
9dc00000 9dc02080   MSKSSRV  MSKSSRV.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8cb4b000 8cb76000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
91b53000 91b5d000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
9ddfd000 9ddfe800   MSTEE    MSTEE.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8ce7a000 8ce8a000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8c8fd000 8c9b4000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
94dae000 94db9000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
825e7000 825f7000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
94db9000 94ddb000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
92000000 92011000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
91abd000 91acb000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
91a65000 91a97000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8c9b4000 8c9f2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8cfb6000 8cfc4000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
91b49000 91b53000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82c0d000 8301d000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
8ca1c000 8cb4b000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8cf4b000 8cf52000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
925f2000 925ffd00   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Fri Sep 25 09:57:35 2009 (4ABCCC4F)
90dc8000 90de9c00   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Fri Sep 25 09:57:39 2009 (4ABCCC53)
81e78000 81ebe000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
91a9e000 91abd000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
94d20000 94d38000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)
8c62a000 8c63b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
82213000 8221a000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:29 2009 (4A5BC719)
8c600000 8c62a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8c858000 8c85f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8c85f000 8c86d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8cbe6000 8cbf4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
9dc03000 9dc9a000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
81e30000 81e5f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
8c48e000 8c49f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
94d96000 94dae000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
94ddb000 94df3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
94c00000 94c17000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
90c00000 90c17000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
91b08000 91b49000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
94df3000 94dfd000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
8cf93000 8cf9b000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8cf9b000 8cfa3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8cfa3000 8cfab000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8ce4d000 8ce7a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
82200000 82213000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
90d96000 90dc8000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:04:54 2009 (4A8D7426)
82220000 824c2f00   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Sep 22 09:05:53 2009 (4AB8CBB1)
8c7ba000 8c7e0000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
9dc9a000 9dca4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
94d16000 94d20000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
91acb000 91ae5000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8ce45000 8ce4d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8c6be000 8c7b1000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:54:02 2009 (4AD245EA)
9dd21000 9dd72000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
9dcd2000 9dd21000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
9dca4000 9dcc5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
94dfd000 94dfe380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8cc5b000 8cda4000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
9dcc5000 9dcd2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
8cfdb000 8cfe6000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8cfc4000 8cfdb000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
91af8000 91b08000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
99300000 99309000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8cc00000 8cc21000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
925a0000 925ae000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
824ff000 82516000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
90dea000 90deb700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
90d87000 90d96000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
925ae000 925f2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
90d3c000 90d87000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
825c0000 825d7000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:19 2009 (4A5BC877)
90d31000 90d3c000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)
8c7e8000 8c7f3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8cf59000 8cf65000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8cf65000 8cf86000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8cdd5000 8cddd380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
8c5dc000 8c5ec000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8c80d000 8c858000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8ce06000 8ce45000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
91ae5000 91af8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8cf86000 8cf93000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8c63f000 8c6b0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8c6b0000 8c6be000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
91a97000 91a9e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
990a0000 992ea000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:26:26 2009 (4A5BC2A2)
8c7b1000 8c7ba000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
825a6000 825c0000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)
9dd72000 9dd92480   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:44 2009 (4A5BC854)

Unloaded modules:
9dd93000 9ddfd000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cefa000 8cf07000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cf07000 8cf12000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cf12000 8cf1b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cf1b000 8cf2c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Also, I found this in your system event logs:

```
Event[306]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
  Date: 2009-12-30T13:18:10.141
  Event ID: 5
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-18
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
  Computer: HomeOne
  Description: 
{Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file): '\??\C:\Users\David Teoh\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat' was corrupted and it has been recovered. Some data might have been lost.
```
First thing that I'd like to make sure is okay is the hard drive. The 0x19 generally indicates a problem with problems with the page file on the hard drive or with RAM, and it's not a great thing to need to have your Registry rebuilt. Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator) and run the command chkdsk /r /f. It can take quite some time to complete.

EDIT: Do you have Daemon Tools or Alcohol 120% installed on your computer?


Code:


Event[656]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: sptd
  Date: 2009-12-30T12:33:43.053
  Event ID: 4
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: HomeOne
  Description: 
Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for .

sptd.sys is part of both of those programs. Uninstall whichever it is that you have installed until we finish; that program alone could be causing the problems.*


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi DT Roberts, and thank you for your welcome! I've attached the missing file, hopefully all I've missed.

I have run the chkdsk command, and have the results as follow:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
111360 file records processed. File verification completed.
70 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 2 EA records processed. 57 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
144550 index entries processed. Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
111360 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 34 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 34 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 34 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
16596 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
36586344 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
111344 files processed. File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
42577638 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

255999999 KB total disk space.
85415692 KB in 92537 files.
52304 KB in 16597 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
221451 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
170310552 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
63999999 total allocation units on disk.
42577638 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 b3 01 00 58 aa 01 00 8e 0f 03 00 00 00 00 00 ....X...........
16 01 00 00 39 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....9...........
78 5f 27 00 50 01 25 00 40 1a 25 00 00 00 25 00 x_'.P.%[email protected]%...%.

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Have also removed Daemon tools as per your request.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Nothing looks erroneous. The *chkdsk* log looks fine, and your page file seems to be an appropriate size. So, we'll leave your hard drive alone for now. 

Simply *Daemon Tools* may have fixed your computer. Let's just give it a couple of days and see if you get another BSOD. if you do, navigate to *C:\Windows\Minidump* and zip and upload the latest dump file.

Good luck!


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Robert,
Appreciate your help so far...I've had a clean couple of days in the new year, and I was beginning to be hopeful, but alas. BSOD =[ Attached are the minidump and sysfile. Daemon Tools has still been uninstalled since you advised so.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	3081

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	4e
BCP1:	00000099
BCP2:	000117BF
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	0005A0BF
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

No specific issues noted with the dump file.

Please update or remove these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. Please use the following instructions to locate the most current drivers:


> *How To Find Updated Drivers:*
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> - visit the web site of the manufacturer of the hardware/program to get the latest drivers (*DON'T* use Windows Update or the Update driver function of Device Manager).
> - if there are difficulties in locating them, post back with questions and someone will try and help you locate the appropriate program.


Here's the older drivers:

```
LHidFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:08 2008
LMouFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:12 2008
athr.sys     Fri Aug 29 16:59:21 2008
```
I'd suggest running Driver Verifier according to these instructions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


Analysis of the BSOD:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82c3a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82d82810
Debug session time: Sat Jan  9 04:50:32.308 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:33.323
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
2: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82da271c
THREAD 85b858e8  Cid 0c84.0eb0  Teb: 00000000 Win32Thread: 00000000 RUNNING on processor 2
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 82d6249c
Owning Process            86289538       Image:         opera.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      159827       
Context Switch Count      89             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x61550626
Stack Init 9f95bfd0 Current 9f95b694 Base 9f95c000 Limit 9f959000 Call 0
Priority 10 BasePriority 8 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
9f95b748 82d236dc 0000004e 00000099 000117bf nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
9f95b760 82ce334f c0802000 9f95b808 86289728 nt!MiBadShareCount+0x24 (FPO: [0,0,0])
9f95b7ac 82cda33b 86289538 85b858e8 86289538 nt!MiDeletePfnList+0x312
9f95bc14 82cdf098 86289538 86289538 00000000 nt!MiDeleteAddressesInWorkingSet+0x118
9f95bc40 82e82d22 be99f56f 85b858e8 c0000354 nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x8c
9f95bcb4 82eb7151 00000000 88373708 00000001 nt!PspExitThread+0x683
9f95bccc 82ce2123 88373708 9f95bcf8 9f95bd04 nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x22
9f95bd1c 82c7d4e4 00000001 00000000 9f95bd34 nt!KiDeliverApc+0x28b
9f95bd1c 77a764f4 00000001 00000000 9f95bd34 nt!KiServiceExit+0x64 (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ 9f95bd34)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0b19fcc4 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77a764f4

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 000117bf, page frame number
Arg3: 00000000, current page state
Arg4: 0005a0bf, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  opera.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 82d236dc to 82d16d10

STACK_TEXT:  
9f95b748 82d236dc 0000004e 00000099 000117bf nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
9f95b760 82ce334f c0802000 9f95b808 86289728 nt!MiBadShareCount+0x24
9f95b7ac 82cda33b 86289538 85b858e8 86289538 nt!MiDeletePfnList+0x312
9f95bc14 82cdf098 86289538 86289538 00000000 nt!MiDeleteAddressesInWorkingSet+0x118
9f95bc40 82e82d22 be99f56f 85b858e8 c0000354 nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x8c
9f95bcb4 82eb7151 00000000 88373708 00000001 nt!PspExitThread+0x683
9f95bccc 82ce2123 88373708 9f95bcf8 9f95bd04 nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x22
9f95bd1c 82c7d4e4 00000001 00000000 9f95bd34 nt!KiDeliverApc+0x28b
9f95bd1c 77a764f4 00000001 00000000 9f95bd34 nt!KiServiceExit+0x64
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0b19fcc4 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77a764f4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiBadShareCount+24
82d236dc cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiBadShareCount+24

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc007

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+24

BUCKET_ID:  0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+24

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=82d7117c ebx=c002ae02 ecx=00000001 edx=00000000 esi=8e900120 edi=00000000
eip=82d16d10 esp=9f95b730 ebp=9f95b748 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
82d16d10 cc              int     3
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
9f95b748 82d236dc 0000004e 00000099 000117bf nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
9f95b760 82ce334f c0802000 9f95b808 86289728 nt!MiBadShareCount+0x24 (FPO: [0,0,0])
9f95b7ac 82cda33b 86289538 85b858e8 86289538 nt!MiDeletePfnList+0x312
9f95bc14 82cdf098 86289538 86289538 00000000 nt!MiDeleteAddressesInWorkingSet+0x118
9f95bc40 82e82d22 be99f56f 85b858e8 c0000354 nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x8c
9f95bcb4 82eb7151 00000000 88373708 00000001 nt!PspExitThread+0x683
9f95bccc 82ce2123 88373708 9f95bcf8 9f95bd04 nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x22
9f95bd1c 82c7d4e4 00000001 00000000 9f95bd34 nt!KiDeliverApc+0x28b
9f95bd1c 77a764f4 00000001 00000000 9f95bd34 nt!KiServiceExit+0x64 (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ 9f95bd34)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0b19fcc4 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77a764f4
start    end        module name
80b9a000 80ba2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
81e0f000 81e3e000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
81e3e000 81e57000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
81e57000 81e9d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
81e9d000 81f22000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
81f22000 81f45000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
81f45000 81f80000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
81f80000 81f9b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
81f9b000 81fa2000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:29 2009 (4A5BC719)
82000000 82019000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
82019000 822bbf00   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Sep 22 09:05:53 2009 (4AB8CBB1)
822bc000 822c6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
822c6000 822d3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
822d3000 822de000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
822de000 822e7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
822e7000 822f8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
822f8000 8230f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
8230f000 8231a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
8231a000 8232d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
8232d000 82333480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
82334000 8233b000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:08 2008 (47C7D988)
8233b000 82347000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
82347000 82352000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
82352000 82359600   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:12 2008 (47C7D98C)
8235a000 82365000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
82365000 82380000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
82380000 82397000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Sep 15 06:55:08 2009 (4AAF728C)
82397000 8239f000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Sep 15 06:55:18 2009 (4AAF7296)
8239f000 823b9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)
823b9000 823c9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
823c9000 823d9000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
823d9000 823ec000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
823ec000 823fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
82c03000 82c3a000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
82c3a000 8304a000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
8321b000 83293000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
83293000 832a4000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
832a4000 832ac000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
832ac000 832ee000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
832ee000 83399000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
83399000 833e1000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
833e1000 833f1000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8c400000 8c42a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8c42a000 8c43b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8c43e000 8c4af000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8c4af000 8c4bd000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8c4bd000 8c5b0000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:54:02 2009 (4AD245EA)
8c5b0000 8c5b9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
8c5b9000 8c5df000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
8c5df000 8c5e7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8c5e7000 8c5f2000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8c615000 8c660000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8c660000 8c667000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8c667000 8c675000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8c675000 8c68b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8c68b000 8c694000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8c694000 8c6b7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8c6b7000 8c6c0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8c6c0000 8c6f4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8c6f4000 8c705000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8c705000 8c7bc000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8c7bc000 8c7fa000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8c80e000 8c93d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8c93d000 8c968000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
8c968000 8c97b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8c97b000 8c9d8000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8c9d8000 8c9e6000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8c9e6000 8c9ef000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8ca10000 8ca35000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8ca35000 8cb7e000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
8cb7e000 8cbaf000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
8cbaf000 8cbb7380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
8cbb8000 8cbf7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8cbf7000 8cbff000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8cc1f000 8cc4c000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8cc4c000 8cc5c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8cc5c000 8cc64000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8cc64000 8cc96000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8cc96000 8cca7000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8cca7000 8cccc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8ccfe000 8cd1d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8cd1d000 8cd24000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
8cd24000 8cd2b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8cd2b000 8cd37000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8cd37000 8cd58000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8cd58000 8cd65000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8cd65000 8cd6d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8cd6d000 8cd75000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8cd75000 8cd7d000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8cd7d000 8cd88000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8cd88000 8cd96000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8cd96000 8cdad000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8cdad000 8cdb8000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8cdb8000 8cdc18c0   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:06 2009 (4B0C70F2)
8cdc2000 8cde3000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Sep 15 06:55:29 2009 (4AAF72A1)
91600000 9160e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
91622000 9167c000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
9167c000 9167fb00   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:56 2009 (4B0C70E8)
91680000 916b2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
916b2000 916b9000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
916b9000 916d8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
916d8000 916e6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
916e6000 91700000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
91700000 91713000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
91713000 91723000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
91723000 91764000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
91764000 9176e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
9176e000 91778000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
91778000 91784000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
91784000 917e8000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
917e8000 91800000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
91a00000 91a1d000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009 (4AC36312)
91a33000 91a54000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
91a54000 91a66000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
91a66000 91a9f000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
91a9f000 91aaa000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)
91aaa000 91af5000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
91af5000 91b04000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
91b04000 91b36000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:04:54 2009 (4A8D7426)
91b36000 91b57c00   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Fri Sep 25 09:57:39 2009 (4ABCCC53)
91b58000 91b8c000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
91b8c000 91bd0000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
91bd0000 91bddd00   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Fri Sep 25 09:57:35 2009 (4ABCCC4F)
91bde000 91be8000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:45 2009 (4A5BC729)
91be8000 91bf9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
96a00000 96a01700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
96a03000 96f29000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:09:50 2009 (4AF1A74E)
96f29000 96fe0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
96fe0000 96fff000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
97400000 9740e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
97411000 974fc000   athr     athr.sys     Fri Aug 29 16:59:21 2008 (48B86329)
974fc000 97507000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:45:45 2009 (4A5BC729)
97507000 97511000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
97511000 97529000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)
97529000 9752e280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
9752f000 9753c000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
9753c000 9754e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
9754e000 97566000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
97566000 97571000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
97571000 97593000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
97593000 975ab000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
975ab000 975c2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
975c2000 975d9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
975d9000 975e3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
975e3000 975f0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
975f0000 975fd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
975fd000 975fe380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
98e00000 9904a000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:26:26 2009 (4A5BC2A2)
99060000 99069000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
99090000 990ae000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:04:18 2009 (4A5BD992)
990b0000 990fd000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 00:44:10 2009 (4A71251A)
9d625000 9d6bc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
9d6bc000 9d6c6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9d6c6000 9d6e7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
9d6e7000 9d6f4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
9d6f4000 9d743000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
9d743000 9d794000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
9d794000 9d7ab000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:19 2009 (4A5BC877)
a6475000 a647e000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
a647e000 a649e480   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:44 2009 (4A5BC854)
a649f000 a64b5000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
a64b5000 a64df000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)
a64df000 a64ed000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:14:44 2009 (4A5BCDF4)
a64ed000 a64f8000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:17:06 2009 (4A5BCE82)
a64f8000 a6505000   dot4usb  dot4usb.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:03 2009 (4A5BC6FF)
a6505000 a6529000   Dot4     Dot4.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:45:05 2009 (4A5BC701)
a6529000 a6532000   Dot4Prt  Dot4Prt.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:01 2009 (4A5BC6FD)

Unloaded modules:
a640b000 a6475000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9d7ab000 9d7cc000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cccc000 8ccd9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ccd9000 8cce4000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cce4000 8cced000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cced000 8ccfe000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
83399000 833e1000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
91622000 9167c000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
9753c000 9754e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8c6b7000 8c6c0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
82397000 8239f000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.sys Tue Sep 15 06:55:18 2009 (4AAF7296)
82380000 82397000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Tue Sep 15 06:55:08 2009 (4AAF728C)
9167c000 9167fb00   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:56 2009 (4B0C70E8)
8cdc2000 8cde3000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Tue Sep 15 06:55:29 2009 (4AAF72A1)
8cdb8000 8cdc18c0   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:06 2009 (4B0C70F2)
a6475000 a647e000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
8c68b000 8c694000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8c694000 8c6b7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
97411000 974fc000   athr     athr.sys     Fri Aug 29 16:59:21 2008 (48B86329)
91a00000 91a1d000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:26 2009 (4AC36312)
96a03000 96f29000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 04 11:09:50 2009 (4AF1A74E)
990b0000 990fd000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 00:44:10 2009 (4A71251A)
8cd24000 8cd2b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
91600000 9160e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
832a4000 832ac000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
82000000 82019000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
99090000 990ae000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:04:18 2009 (4A5BD992)
a649f000 a64b5000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8ccfe000 8cd1d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
832ee000 83399000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8cca7000 8cccc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
832ac000 832ee000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8c97b000 8c9d8000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
9752f000 9753c000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
822c6000 822d3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
91784000 917e8000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
917e8000 91800000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
91778000 91784000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8cc96000 8cca7000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
a6505000 a6529000   Dot4     Dot4.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:45:05 2009 (4A5BC701)
a6529000 a6532000   Dot4Prt  Dot4Prt.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:01 2009 (4A5BC6FD)
a64f8000 a6505000   dot4usb  dot4usb.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:03 2009 (4A5BC6FF)
81e3e000 81e57000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
822de000 822e7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
822d3000 822de000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
822e7000 822f8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
822bc000 822c6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
96f29000 96fe0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
91a66000 91a9f000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
a64b5000 a64df000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)
974fc000 97507000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:45:45 2009 (4A5BC729)
8c6f4000 8c705000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
91bde000 91be8000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:45 2009 (4A5BC729)
8c6c0000 8c6f4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8c9e6000 8c9ef000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8cc64000 8cc96000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8cb7e000 8cbaf000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
97529000 9752e280   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
82c03000 82c3a000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
96fe0000 96fff000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
8231a000 8232d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
8232d000 82333480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
8230f000 8231a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
81e9d000 81f22000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
8cc5c000 8cc64000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
91a54000 91a66000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
975e3000 975f0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8233b000 82347000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
80b9a000 80ba2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
91b58000 91b8c000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8c968000 8c97b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8ca10000 8ca35000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
82334000 8233b000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:08 2008 (47C7D988)
823b9000 823c9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
82352000 82359600   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:12 2008 (47C7D98C)
82365000 82380000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8321b000 83293000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
8235a000 82365000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
975f0000 975fd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
82347000 82352000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8c675000 8c68b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
823ec000 823fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
81f22000 81f45000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
81f45000 81f80000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
81f80000 81f9b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
8cd7d000 8cd88000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8c5df000 8c5e7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8c93d000 8c968000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
9176e000 91778000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8cc4c000 8cc5c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8c705000 8c7bc000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
97566000 97571000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
823c9000 823d9000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
97571000 97593000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
91be8000 91bf9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
916d8000 916e6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
91680000 916b2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8c7bc000 8c7fa000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8cd88000 8cd96000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
91764000 9176e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82c3a000 8304a000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
8c80e000 8c93d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8cd1d000 8cd24000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
91bd0000 91bddd00   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Fri Sep 25 09:57:35 2009 (4ABCCC4F)
91b36000 91b57c00   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Fri Sep 25 09:57:39 2009 (4ABCCC53)
81e57000 81e9d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
916b9000 916d8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
97511000 97529000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)
8c42a000 8c43b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
81f9b000 81fa2000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:29 2009 (4A5BC719)
8c400000 8c42a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8c660000 8c667000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8c667000 8c675000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8c9d8000 8c9e6000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
9d625000 9d6bc000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
81e0f000 81e3e000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
83293000 832a4000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
9754e000 97566000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
97593000 975ab000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
975ab000 975c2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
975c2000 975d9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
91723000 91764000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
975d9000 975e3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
8cd65000 8cd6d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8cd6d000 8cd75000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8cd75000 8cd7d000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8cc1f000 8cc4c000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
823d9000 823ec000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
91b04000 91b36000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:04:54 2009 (4A8D7426)
82019000 822bbf00   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Tue Sep 22 09:05:53 2009 (4AB8CBB1)
8c5b9000 8c5df000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
9d6bc000 9d6c6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
97507000 97511000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
916e6000 91700000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8cbf7000 8cbff000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8c4bd000 8c5b0000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:54:02 2009 (4AD245EA)
9d743000 9d794000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
9d6f4000 9d743000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
9d6c6000 9d6e7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
975fd000 975fe380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8ca35000 8cb7e000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
9d6e7000 9d6f4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
8cdad000 8cdb8000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8cd96000 8cdad000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
91713000 91723000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
99060000 99069000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
91a33000 91a54000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
97400000 9740e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
822f8000 8230f000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
96a00000 96a01700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
91af5000 91b04000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
91b8c000 91bd0000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
91aaa000 91af5000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
a64ed000 a64f8000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:17:06 2009 (4A5BCE82)
a64df000 a64ed000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:14:44 2009 (4A5BCDF4)
9d794000 9d7ab000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:19 2009 (4A5BC877)
91a9f000 91aaa000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)
8c5e7000 8c5f2000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8cd2b000 8cd37000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8cd37000 8cd58000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8cbaf000 8cbb7380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
833e1000 833f1000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8c615000 8c660000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8cbb8000 8cbf7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
91700000 91713000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8cd58000 8cd65000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8c43e000 8c4af000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8c4af000 8c4bd000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
916b2000 916b9000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
98e00000 9904a000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:26:26 2009 (4A5BC2A2)
8c5b0000 8c5b9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
8239f000 823b9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)
a647e000 a649e480   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:44 2009 (4A5BC854)

Unloaded modules:
a640b000 a6475000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9d7ab000 9d7cc000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cccc000 8ccd9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ccd9000 8cce4000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cce4000 8cced000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8cced000 8ccfe000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000099 000117bf 00000000 0005a0bf
```


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi usasma,

Sorry, I went on a holiday for four weeks, which is why I have not replied back to this thread. However I thought it'd be good to rebump it, so all my past details are still here instead of making a new thread.

I've come back to find that my windows explorer does not load in normal mode. As soon as I log into window, all I get is a black screen. I can enter task manager, but no other activity. When I went into safe mode, explorer crashed 3 times in a row before I rebooted and tried again. It seems stable in safe mode for now. 

In regards to your advice, I tried searching for new drivers, but I couldn't find any specific site to update those files. Best I could find were some dodgey Driver Update software to download.
I'm willing to give the Driver Verifier ago, as I'm just about ready to format in desperation, but I'm wondering if it will still work, as now I can't even get my explorer working. The code I got from the explorer crash was the same local ID 3081, and Exception Code: c0000005. Any advice?

cheers, teoh


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The exception code 0xc0000005 = memory access violation.

I would at this time suggest that you go ahead and re-install Windows 7. Should problems arise, feel free to post back. 

Be sure to back up any documents, pics, music, etc... first that you wish to save. The Windows 7 re-install should take about 45 minutes. Then allow ALL Windows Updates to come in along with those from your system manufacturer.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2
.


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi jcgriff2,

I thought formatting would be the end of this, but I can't even do that. I've formatted all the drives and in the process of reinstalling windows..but as it gets to the Expanding Windows files stage, a error comes up:

Windows installation encountered an unexpected error. Verify that the installation sources are accessible, and restart the installation. Error code: 0xC0000005

So I'm getting the same memory access violation, even though there's nothing installed? I'm reformatting and reinstalling with a Windows 7 Pro disc, that seemed to work fine the first few installs. Does this suggest a hardware problem with memory?

david.


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

Never mind, I was able to get past this error by removing all my USB drives, save my old keyboard and mouse. I've reinstalled OK, and will start putting the basic things back on and let you know how I go in a few days. Cheers techsupport guys =]


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the installation was successful.

For info, the exception code 0xc0000005 = memory access violation, i.e., "access denied". 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi again,

I can't believe this, but even after a clean wipe, I'm still experiencing the same BSOD! I have no clue what could be causing this now. The only three drivers I installed were my motherboard ones, graphic driver and wireless network card. I updated all the Window 7 updates last night and got the crash today.

Attached is the minidump etc. I'm suspecting a hardware issue now and might buy some new ram soon, even though the memory diagnostics came up clean last time.

david,


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

bump??


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What is the source of the Windows 7 OS DVD?


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

It's from my university network. Monash offers free versions of Windows 7 Pro to all Engineering and IT students. I assure you it's legit.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

The error goes back to this:


davidteoh said:


> Never mind, I was able to get past this error by removing all my USB drives, save my old keyboard and mouse. I've reinstalled OK, and will start putting the basic things back on and let you know how I go in a few days. Cheers techsupport guys =]


Exactly what USB devices were attached?


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

I had the monitor USB connections (monitor has two USB ports on the side) and the USB to the wireless keyboard+mouse dongle. Both are still not back in, I've only left the old PS2 port keyboard and old infrared mouse back in when I got the latest blue screen.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

The USB host controller on your motherboard may be dying. Repost the full BSOD information log: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheers,


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

...?

```
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_[B]gdr[/B].091207-1941
```
GDR? I can't find any information on this build. Still looking into it.

Still, I see in *msinfo32* that you have a problem with a Marvell device. Open *Device Manager* and try updating it (the link in my signature will help you if you need it).


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi DT Roberts,

I've completed updating the device. I'm pretty this is not the problem, as I just had not gotten to installing all the proper drivers when the first BSOD first occured.

Can you guys give me any further advice? I'm concerned it is a hardware problem, suspecting the RAM or the motherboard. I will have to buy new parts to test this theory, so was wondering if there is anything further I can do before I attempt this way.

David,


----------



## davidteoh (Dec 30, 2009)

I've just ran the memtest86 on my comptuer, and it kicked up about 90 errors about 14% through the memory test. So it sounds like dodgey RAM to me, so I'm gonna go buy some RAM tomorrow to test it. Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## Razulknight (Jun 28, 2010)

hi i was wonrding if you can help me out. i keep getting theses blue screens. i play a lot of game.. here you go 

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	3081

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	807E40A4
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000001
BCP4:	90174FA5
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\062910-16660-01.dmp
C:\Users\Razul\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-477534-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

i add sme files see if it helps
thanks


----------

